# What Speedcube(s) you use?



## Tdude (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wondering what Speedcube(s) use the most


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6551

Super old topic is old.

I use a V3 now.
Modded from a spare V6.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 8, 2009)

C4U DIY, but it's the only one I've got


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 8, 2009)

Shengen (Tye F)
Type A II
And an Old DianSheng


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6551
> 
> Super old topic is old.



Um, you do realize that there have been about 970398 new cubes that have been released since then, making the first few pages of that thread out of date and therefore bad information for those seeking information about which cubes are the best.

Anyway, I use an old type A III currently. I have a type C on the way, so I may or may not switch to that when it arrives.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got an epic awesome A I.
It rocks.


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2009)

Im back, quicker than I thought.

The cube I use is a hybrid. C4U diy core, with sanded, lubed, and broken in storebought cubies.

But i'm probably switching to type C if I win the cubingweekly challenge.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got a Type F, Type F II and some others, so I don't know what I'll be exactly I'll be using yet. Up until now my main speed cube was a Type D YUGA with a Type A core.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 8, 2009)

I alternate between Type C and old Type A.


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6551
> ...



Yes he does, but I still use Rubik's DIY's.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 8, 2009)

my favorite cube hands down is CII with C4Y core and hardware.

I also have a AI I have RIGHT where I want it. I frequently take that one out cause if I drop the CII the center caps fly everywhere. i'm trying to get my second AI to work as well as the other and it's gettign there

I use the FII when I am practicng a lot an my fingers get fatigued cause it's so light an fast and soft.

sometimes I have a little too much sauce in me and I don't know my strength and I'll use a C4Y or preferably a DII.

I like having a lot of cubes and almost half of them get regular use.


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 8, 2009)

Type A 2
it's thought to be the best one


----------



## Zubon (Nov 8, 2009)

onionhoney said:


> Type A 2
> it's thought to be the best one



I also love Type A II. It never locks up. It has been my main cube for a while.

I used to use a D core with A I cubies.

I recently got a TaiYan and also a Type A V. These are also really great and may replace the A II as my main speedcube.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 8, 2009)

Type CII
Type FII if I want to practise my accuracy and
Type DII if those two pop to much.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

Storebought, broken in somethning stupid.

Apparantly it's awesome 

Mini-c and New A III on the way though. I'm considering ordering a C4U core for my storebought aswell.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 8, 2009)

i used to use a porcelain C4U DIY and for some reason i find it alot better then the other C4U DIYs but now i use a black edison


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 9, 2009)

Type A. Forget all the added numbers and letters at the end, just a good ol' type A.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2009)

Gray Cube 4 You type C. It's absolutely Godly, easily the best cube I have ever owned.

Chris


----------



## Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

Still use Rubik's DIY


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2009)

Rubik's cube


----------



## Radu (Nov 9, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I alternate between Type C and old Type A.



Exactly..why bother with hybrids and all those stuff. A2 and A3 are also quite good.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Rubik's cube



*knee slap*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

pink type c


----------

